# "A Taste of Texas"



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Having a little run on Christmas gifts around the double-wide, so I had to get out there this AM and replenish the stock a little...

The 'spray' is a bunch of slimlines I turned from Curtis' "Taste of Texas" sampler.. Some mighty good lookin' wood in there if any of you are interested... www.turntex.com Only problem was with the Texas Ironwood.. Man..that stuff is named accurately.. Tough as nails..chewed up my squaring bit pretty good..(but..as you would expect..I've got a 'spare'...) :biggrin:

Bottom is a Princess in red acrylic with the red 'jewels' in the clip and band. 'Special Order' for the 'Ladies' Society'....:biggrin:

Pretty good days work for the geezer.. Think I'll take the rest of the day off...like I do most days....LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Great looking Sticks Mate!! I like the third one from the left the most!!!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Those turned out FINE!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Lookin' good as always.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Sure is some pretty burl in some of them. Looks great.


----------

